# Look what followed me home...



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of you may of seen this guy on a different forum, but I wanted to share him here too.

About 2 weeks ago I found an ad "3 year old haflinger gelding" and that was all it said. I went to check it out and found these:


















Not exactly the 3 year old haflinger the ad said. Not even sure if haflinger or haflinger mix? The guy who had them had bought them as a favor from someone else who couldn't afford to feed them. He only had them for about 2 weeks and didn't want to keep them. Went home and thought about it....

A couple days later...





























Meet Weasel!







Oh wait...what a crappy name. We changed it to Rascal.







Just couldn't get this little one off my mind.

Poor boy - he was not halter broke and could only be caught with the lure of sweet feed...but not for long. The first day we had him leading well and caught him fairly easily in the arena. However - he hadn't the slightest idea what hot wire was and even though I walked him around the front pasture and let him touch it so he knew it was hot - he still went through the other side! Then ran INTO another pasture and from that pasture ran into the back pasture and then out the back. 4 sets of hot wire - you would have though he would have learned.







He didn't stop in the neighbors super long back field but instead cut across it, then through the woods, into another field and then over the hill where we had to really hunt to find him. Fun times. Finally did find him - with a good amount of blackberry bramble cuts on my legs and crawling with ticks.









So fast forward 2 weeks later. He is no respectful of hot wire. Easy as pie to catch - well at least for me. He still moves off from hubby, but we are working on it. And I think he is looking a bit better. Here is Rascal - pics taken yesterday.




























However, I'm not seeing much if any haflinger. Maybe a mix, but I do think I"m seeing Rocky Mountain with the shape of his head, his longer back legs, and considering the common breeds in this area. 

My vet was out today and gave him a once-over and his vaccines. Said he looked like a draft cross. Teeth do say he is between 1 & 2 years of age. My vet also thinks he may have been stunted, but still believes he has time to catch up and should end up being a decent size horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor little guy. He certainly looks one hell of a lot better and I have not a clue on breed. Maybe a RMHxBelgian? Or one of a million other things LOL. Is he possibly going to gray out? I'm sure with some time and good feed, he will fill out to be quite the stunner.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Smrobs. I have been wondering about RMH cross - especially with the shape of his head & back legs. Not to mention how common they are around here.

No, I don't think he is going to gray. I see no indication of that around his eyes. I was able to tell my husband's draft cross was going to gray out within a few days of arriving when he was a foal, but I'm not seeing it with this guy.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

so glad you got him out of that situation! 

He's already looking tons better. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He looks great! To me, I would guess gaited crossed with halfie. He certainly doesn't have a halfie face! Total cutie-pie though! Good luck with him! If he is halfie, they can be a handful!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't add any input about those breeds 'cose I've never seen one, but he has a beautiful head! How tall is he?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He sure is a handsome fella.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

The first day home he was about 12.3 hands the best I could measure him since he wasn't too sure about that measuring stick. I haven't measured him since, but I think he has already started growing.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would guess gaited from those legs crossed with belgian or maybe halflinger, but he doesn't have the pony characteristics that I usually associate with halflingers. 

Glad you got your hands on him though, I bet he is going to be a beauty!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww Cat, I am so glad you got the poor fellow out of the situation he was in - how miserable he looked!

Regardless of what he is, I think he is in a far better place now, and will be very thankful for what you've done for him many years to come.

I think he is adorable  I don't know much about Halflingers or Gaited Horses, not much help - but kudo's to you for what you've done!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cat said:


> Some of you may of seen this guy on a different forum, but I wanted to share him here too.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago I found an ad "3 year old haflinger gelding" and that was all it said. I went to check it out and found these:
> 
> ...


What a lucky horse and what a looker! he's all legs! Draft cross was also the first thing that came to mind. One of my filly's was a draft cross and have very similar conformation points and almost the same identical look to her as this guy. I think you've got yourself some gold on your hands. Bless your heart for taking this little beauty in. Please make sure to keep us posted with his recovery.

I wanted to add, from what I've seen in the past, from past experience, I hope you have a ladder ready because I will bet money you've got yourself a 17+ hh high horse in your hands
Cheers!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! I'll keep you all updated. Today he got to learn what being hosed down is. I didn't shampoo him, just wanted to cool him off during the heat of the day. At first he freaked, but soon settled down and accepted it. He learns so quickly.

17+ hh? Yikes! And here I was worried he may not be big enough because I was hoping for about 15 hands. Not too tall, but yet tall enough for my husband to be comfortable on him. LOL - guess we will see.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Updated photos from today after his bath. Its now 3 weeks since he has been here. Don't let it fool you - he still has some shedding left to do & doesn't look this dark or shiny without being wet! However, I think he is still improving.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, he looks fantastic!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

He reminds me of my haflinger/standardbred cross. At least that's what we were told she is. I think she's got some belgian in her though. Your guy seems to have long legs, though, as she isn't very tall at about 14.3 and she just turned 3.

This is her as a 2-year-old:








And now. (She's quite a tank ):


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Nice looking horse 3neighs. I'm curious at how tall rascal is going to get or if the long legs is just an illusion since he is only 12.3 hands right now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can always try the string test on the canon bone. That might at least give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

What was that again - middle of the knee straight down to the cornet band?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad you got him, he's looking better already! I can definately see haflinger in him, but definately not full haffy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, from the middle of the knee joint to the coronet band, but make sure that you measure along the bend of the leg, not just a straight shot from the knee to the hairline. The tape should stay against his leg.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Today, June 7th -




























Haven't gotten a measurement of his legs yet - hopefully I will get to that tomorrow. I am curious!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww, he's beautiful!
There's something strange looking with his legs. Or maybe it's me, and just the color makes them look strange. xD


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

His legs haven't shed out yet so they are still very thick with fur. Its the only fur that is being stubborn. Could that be what you are seeing?


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, that might be it, they look fatter down the bottom.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Yep, from the middle of the knee joint to the coronet band, but make sure that you measure along the bend of the leg, not just a straight shot from the knee to the hairline. The tape should stay against his leg.


Darn it - I measured yesterday but thought you had said the opposite. Well straight shot from the knee to the cornet gave me right between 14 3/4 - 15 inches. That would actually have been perfect for what we were looking for - especially if he turns out stocky as I think he will. I wanted a horse taller than Toby (14 hands) so that my husband could comfortably use him as a back-up, but yet not as tall as my husbands horse (15.2-15.3 hands and still growing) because I like the bit shorter guys for on the trail. Oh well - hopefully I will remember to take the measuring tape out again so I can measure him properly this time.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You have him looking so much better ! Poor guy was in bad shape.He's very cute I can see how you couldnt resist


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Random pic from today...


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

He's really changing! So pretty!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is looking great!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Here is another one...


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

He's got such a long forelock. My QH's didn't want to grow. So he has a longish but thin mane, and a tuft of forelock. xD


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I love people like you!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Rascal is finally in with the big boys and they are all getting along. Thought you guys would like photo updates. I believe these are at 9 weeks since he came home. Took them yesterday.





























And my favorite shot...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow. He looks incredible. He is really filling out and looks more like a horse now instead of a scraggly stick figure.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So beautiful. Great job! Im glad he's found such a good home


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks! Still working on his top line a bit. You can't see it in those pics, but its a bit underdeveloped from where I would like him to be. I think that now that he is running with the big guys and actually moving around more, that it will develop with some time.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! What a transformation! He looks great.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wholy crows on fire!!!!!! hes so pretty!!!!! 
hes come so far from those first pictures i love his coloring :] 
good job with him!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

What a difference! That's incredible. He looks like a completely different horse!
You have done an amazing job


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

He's beautiful! His ears look tiny. xD
Now you make me want to go buy a rescue horse to watch it grow. But I already have enough. xD
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh wow, he is super goregeous, I love how his star tapers at the bottom, so cute. I just love rescue stories with happy endings. I would love to rescue one day when I have more experience.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are the newest updated shots from today - exactly 5 months after we got him.



















Quite different from this!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy canoli, he looks so fantastic!! You have done an amazing job with him .


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

You have done a super job! He looks to be so much happier now. Well, done, he is looking amazing


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks! I think he is feeling better too - has a whole lot more energy and tends to get into more trouble. LOL.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You have done a great job, he is looking fantastic!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, that is a big change! It's a bit like the Ugly Duckin.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW Cat!!! What an exceptional job you've been doing on this handsom fellow! What a blessing for him to of been found by you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap:What a fantastic job you've done with him, he just looks awesome now. Huge congrats


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

An update!

Tried ground driving tonight...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Fantastic update!! He's looking so amazing .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great job Cat


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

What an amazing transformation! I'm curious if he has a gait, he really does look like he has some rocky in him!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

There is no gaiting that I can tell. I'll have to get a video of him moving, but I'm pretty sure its just a plain trot. But if he is mixed would he necessarily have inherited the gait? I also sometimes wonder maybe instead of Rocky its saddlebred mixed with something. I just don't know. I may have to set him up and get some conformation shots and see what people think. Maybe next year when he gets some more maturity on him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Rascal is such a cutie! He looks great


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Its hard when there mixed. You never know what they are going to take after! A video would be great, even if only because I want to see more of his cuteness! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Great job, he looks fantastic! Hes such a cutie too


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

momo3boys - I did get video this afternoon, though not the best. Its dang hard to try to get him to lunge when he is still pretty new to it and wanted to eat and try to handle the camera at the same time, but this is what I got:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what a cute boy. i'm sure he'll turn intp a really handsom fella


----------

